# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  انا جدى كان زمان مملوك

## طارق المملوك

انا جدى كان زمان مملوك 

انا جدى كان زمان مملوك .
وكان فارس .. وكان حارس .
وكان عادل .. وكان راجل .
ولاكنش من اللى باعوك .
ولا نشلوك .. ولا سجنوك .
ولاكنش من اللى خانوك .
ومع انه لا كان له رصيد .
جوا بنك من البنوك .
ولا يملك قناه فضائية .
ولا حتى حقوق ملكيه .
ولا ثروة .. ولا حتى صكوك .
لكنه صار ف يوم سلطان .
ملك الملوك .
جاب النهار .. طرد التتار .
نادى المنادى .. دق الطبول ..
وبعلو صوته .. نده يقول .
ملك الملوك .. طرد المغول .
* * * * * *
انا جدى كان زمان مملوك .
لكنه صار ف يوم سلطان .
ملك الملوك .
لانه زمان .. كان الملوك .
زينة الرجال .. صدق اللى قال ..
اصل الملوك .. اذا حكموك .
وكانوا تمام .
ومش زى اللئام .
لا يمكن ف يوم يخونوك .
ولا يبيعوك .
وانا جدى صحيح مش عربى .
لكنه كان مسلم اكيد .
وكان غنوة جهاد و نشيد .
وكان دايما يعيد و يزيد .
يكلمنى .. ويحكيلى .
عن زمن الجدود و يقول .
يرحم زمن الجدود .
يرحم زمن الاسود .
يرحم زمن النجوم كانت تلمع ..
وكان دايما عنيه تدمع .
وكان يسمع .
عذب الكلام .. حديث .. قرآن ..
وصوته ادان .. عليه الخلق تتجمع ..
حى على الجهاد يا رجال .
اصل الزمان غير الزمان .
مع اننا عايشين فى نفس المكان ..
لان زمان .. كان زمن الملوك ..
زمن والدى ..وجدى وابوك .
كان الملوك .. حقيقى ملوك .
وانا فاكر زمان جدى .
ف يوم قالى .. وفهمنى .. وعلمنى ..
ماتزعلش اذا الخلق يوم عايروك ..
وقالولك ..
ده اللى جده كان زمان مملوك ..
اي ابنى .. مسير الخلق تتعلم ..
مسير الخلق تتكلم .
وتترحم على زمن الملوك .

طارق المملوك
8/4/2005

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

يسلم جدودك يا طارق و يرحمهم
صحيح لك حق المفاخرة بأنك طارق المملوك
فلقد كانوا من القوة و العظمة و الكبرياء ما لم يتوفر بزماننا هذا
دمت بخير أيها الغالي
قصيدة من ضمن روائعك
تقبل ودي
أخوكم د. جمال

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*وانا بضم صوتى لصوت د. جمال مرسى.....وبهنئك اخة الكريم طارق المملوك على ابداعك الجديد...وعلى دفاعك وفخرك بجدودك.. وهما برضه جدودنا....والله يرحم زمنهم فعلا*

----------


## ناظم حسون

اخي العزيز طارقكعهدنا بك اتحفتنا بهذه البدائع الجميلة التي 
ترفع النفوس الي الملأ العلى
لتبعث الحترام في نفوسنا لهذا الشعر 
الذي تتجلى فيه شخصيتك 
ولنقر ... انه ان الأوان لنلبس ثياب العفة والشرف 
التي ورثناها عن اجدادنا ليبقى لهم ذكرا دائما
ونتخذهم قدوة نقتدي بهم
وشعاعا ينير لنا طريق الهداية
لنبعثه امام اجيالنا الصاعده ...خشية الانصهار والضياع.

لعلنا نكون بهذا قد اسدينا بعض الواجب ..اخي العزيز
لك خالص مودتي وتقديري
ناظم حسون

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


صدقنى يا طارق  الامر يحتاج منا الكثير والكثير من الجهد لنعود من جديد الى الزمن الجميل 

وما بايدينا الان ان نربى ابناءنا على رفض كل القيم الدخيله على واقعنا

تحياتى للكلمه التى توقظ القلوب


محمد

----------


## Abdou Basha

رحم الله جدك ياعزيزي طارق.. 

ما كتبته رائع .. وفي انتظار المزيد ..

واسمح لي في سؤال ساذج.. فرضه علي إعجابي بموضوع قصيدتك، وتأثري الشديد بها.. 

" هل بالفعل كان أحد أجدادك من طبقة المماليك ..؟! "

ختاما.. اسمح لي أن أكون ضيفا على كل ما تكتبه بإذن الله..

----------


## طارق المملوك

> يسلم جدودك يا طارق و يرحمهم
> صحيح لك حق المفاخرة بأنك طارق المملوك
> فلقد كانوا من القوة و العظمة و الكبرياء ما لم يتوفر بزماننا هذا
> دمت بخير أيها الغالي
> قصيدة من ضمن روائعك
> تقبل ودي
> أخوكم د. جمال


اخى الحبيب واستاذى د. جمال
مش عارف اوصفلك قد ايه انا بكون سعيد عندما اقرا تعليقك على احدى قصائدى
بعتبر ده فى حد ذاته وسام شرف ليا
بجد اشكرك واتمنى اكون دايما عند حسن ظنك وظن كل الاعضاء
شكرا

----------


## طارق المملوك

> *وانا بضم صوتى لصوت د. جمال مرسى.....وبهنئك اخة الكريم طارق المملوك على ابداعك الجديد...وعلى دفاعك وفخرك بجدودك.. وهما برضه جدودنا....والله يرحم زمنهم فعلا*


اخى العزيز
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم وعلى تشجيعك الرقيق
فعلا نحن فى حاجة للزمن الجميل العظيم الماضى
رحمة الله على الزمن الجميل

----------


## طارق المملوك

> اخي العزيز طارق
> 
> كعهدنا بك اتحفتنا بهذه البدائع الجميلة التي 
> ترفع النفوس الي الملأ العلى
> لتبعث الحترام في نفوسنا لهذا الشعر 
> الذي تتجلى فيه شخصيتك 
> ولنقر ... انه ان الأوان لنلبس ثياب العفة والشرف 
> التي ورثناها عن اجدادنا ليبقى لهم ذكرا دائما
> ونتخذهم قدوة نقتدي بهم
> ...


اخى الحبيب ناظم
كم اسعد بعطرك الجميل حين يمر على صفحتى المتواضعة واسعد بكلماتك الرقيقة ونقدك الواعى
لا ادري كيف اشكرك ولكن لك منى جزيل الشكر من عميق قلبى
ادامك الله اخى الحبيب

----------


## طارق المملوك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> صدقنى يا طارق الامر يحتاج منا الكثير والكثير من الجهد لنعود من جديد الى الزمن الجميل 
> 
> وما بايدينا الان ان نربى ابناءنا على رفض كل القيم الدخيله على واقعنا
> 
> تحياتى للكلمه التى توقظ القلوب
> 
> ...


اخى الحبيب محمد
معك فى كل ما قلته صحيح الامر يحتاج للعمل الدائم المستمر حتى نحصد ما نتمنى
لك منى كل التحية لمرورك العاطر 
اشكرك اخى الحبيب

----------


## طارق المملوك

> رحم الله جدك ياعزيزي طارق.. 
> 
> ما كتبته رائع .. وفي انتظار المزيد ..
> 
> واسمح لي في سؤال ساذج.. فرضه علي إعجابي بموضوع قصيدتك، وتأثري الشديد بها.. 
> 
> " هل بالفعل كان أحد أجدادك من طبقة المماليك ..؟! "
> 
> ختاما.. اسمح لي أن أكون ضيفا على كل ما تكتبه بإذن الله..


اخى الحبيب ابو باشا
اشكرك على مرورك الكريم
اما سؤالك فهو صحيح فعلا انا جدودى من المماليك
اشكرك اخى الحبيب على مرورك
على وعد التواصل بيننا ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت مصر

كلمات نابضة جميلة الايقاع
لها اثرها في النفس ،، وأحييت فينا الحنين الي الاجداد

تحية لك ولأجدادك الشرفاء يا ابن المماليك 


بسنت

----------


## طارق المملوك

> كلمات نابضة جميلة الايقاع
> لها اثرها في النفس ،، وأحييت فينا الحنين الي الاجداد
> 
> تحية لك ولأجدادك الشرفاء يا ابن المماليك 
> 
> 
> بسنت


الاخت العزيزة بسنت
اشكر لك مرورك الكريم على صفحتى التى تسعد دائما بمروك
ما اجمل تعليقاتكم غمرتنى بالبهجة و السعاده
اشكرك اختى الكريمة

----------

